# Elezioni europee 26 maggio 2019. News, exit poll, risultati.



## admin (24 Maggio 2019)

Domenica 26 maggio 2019 in Italia si voterà per le elezioni europee 2019. Urne aperte dalle ore 6 di mattina alle ore 23. 

Per votare bisognerà contrassegnare con una X la lista che si decide di votare. Si possono esprimere fino a tre preferenze, ma devono essere di sesso diverso. In caso contrario, la scheda verrà annullata.

Elezioni che saranno importanti anche per gli equilibri di governo.

Seguiranno exit poll e risultati definitivi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Maggio 2019)

Ieri risultato molto frammentato in Olanda, secondo gli exit polls in avanti il centrosinistra ma ci andrei con i piedi di piombo vista l'enorme differenza con i sondaggi. Affluenza bassissima di appena il 40%, considerando il risultato è segno che forse in Olanda gli elettori dei socialisti erano più motivati e sono andati in maggior parte alle urne. Sovranisti molto interessati ma che non sono andati al voto


----------



## juventino (24 Maggio 2019)

Sono indeciso tra il disegnare un fallo sulla scheda, scriverci un bestemmione o non andare proprio.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Maggio 2019)

Voterò per FDI, dopo anni di amore con Silvio


----------



## sbrodola (24 Maggio 2019)

Su yourvotematters si può fare un questionario di 25 domande e ti da il risultato della lista europea/partiti italiani e dei candidati europei /italiani più vicino alle tue risposte.


----------



## davidelynch (24 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sono indeciso tra il disegnare un fallo sulla scheda, scriverci un bestemmione o non andare proprio.



Direi la prima purché sia bello grande


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Maggio 2019)

Io non so davvero per chi votare


----------



## 7vinte (25 Maggio 2019)

Cattolici, votate a destra!
Vedi l'allegato 1151


----------



## 7vinte (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Domenica 26 maggio 2019 in Italia si voterà per le elezioni europee 2019. Urne aperte dalle ore 6 di mattina alle ore 23.
> 
> Per votare bisognerà contrassegnare con una X la lista che si decide di votare. Si possono esprimere fino a tre preferenze, ma devono essere di sesso diverso. In caso contrario, la scheda verrà annullata.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2019)

Alla fine ho optato per disegnare un fallo.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2019)

Votato! Non c'era nessuno vista anche la pioggia che c'è in tutta Italia. Mi sa che non ci sarà una grande affluenza, vedremo.


----------



## Ema2000 (26 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Alla fine ho optato per disegnare un fallo.



Gli scrutatori litigheranno fra loro per decidere se assegnare il voto ai celoduristi leghisti, al figaiolo Berlusconi o ai cassari piddini.


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Gli scrutatori litigheranno fra loro per decidere se assegnare il voto ai celoduristi leghisti, al figaiolo Berlusconi o ai cassari piddini.



Sarà dura considerato che mi sono assicurato di prendere tutte le liste


----------



## 7vinte (26 Maggio 2019)

*Affluenza al 16,8% alle 12, uguale al 2014. Aumenta ovunque compensando i cali di Abruzzo, Campania e Sicilia*


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Alla fine ho optato per disegnare un fallo.



tipo quelli di chiellini?


----------



## rot-schwarz (26 Maggio 2019)

Per la circoscrizione estera in Germania si È votato leri e venerdí io non ho votato é non mi sento rappresentato, 5 stelle Non se ne parla propio, pd radical chic, forza Italia dinosauri over 70, la lega immigrazione molto bene ma economia malissimo legge firmerò passo indietro non concordo, riforme dai partiti italiani non cè ne sono, una.politica a lungo termine non esistec


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

Voterò in serata, scelgo la lega come sempre dal 2015 ad oggi, esprimerò due preferenze scrivendo i nomi dei candidati liguri per la lega

A Sanremo ci sono anche le comunali, qui invece sono combattuto. Attualmente in carica c'è un sindaco del PD che sta facendo più che discretamente, non mi fa impazzire ma in fin dei conti un secondo mandato lo potrebbe anche fare. Voterò la lista della lega per il consiglio comunale, ma potrei optare per il voto disgiunto


----------



## rot-schwarz (26 Maggio 2019)

Exit Poll Germania. I seggi si sono chiusi alle 18:00

CDU/CSU: 28 % = conservatori
SPD: 15,5 % = socialdemocratici
Grüne: 22 % = verdi
Linke: 5,5 % = sinistra radicale
AfD: 10,5 % = destra radicale
FDP: 5,5 % = liberal-conservatori

i due partititi piu' grandi hanno perso molto consensi: specialmente i socialdemocratici.
Quello che e' clamoroso sono i verdi il 22 %
I verdi sono diciamo in ambito d'immigrazione di sinistra ma in ambito economico ha posizioni liberali e per questo vengono votati anche da molti imprenditori e liberi professionisti
la spd e' veramente crollata, perche' non ha programmi e facce nuove. La CDU e e' anche in crisi perche' non si sa per che cosa sta e dove stare.
L'afd e' forte soltanto nella ex DDR molto piu xenofoba della Lega 
La FDP e' un partito per millionari
Gli Exit poll in germania sono molto vicini alla realta' e' stato cosi' in passato


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Maggio 2019)

Qui a firenze alle 15:30 non ho fatto coda per votare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Exit Poll Germania. I seggi si sono chiusi alle 18:00
> 
> CDU/CSU: 28 % = conservatori
> SPD: 15,5 % = socialdemocratici
> ...



Vorrei aggiungere che i verdi dovrebbero dominare nel voto dei u30, mentre SPD e specialmente CDU sono i partiti per gli over 50.
La CDU é odiata dalla stragrande maggioranza di chi conosco (ho 28 anni) perche non fa nulla per il clima, i ministri sono ridicoli (scelte vergognose come Von der Leyen e Glöckner) e non hanno risposte a diversi problemi come costo d'affitto, digitalizzazione, diritti d'animali ecc.


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2019)

Che truffa vergognosa che sono i verdi, dichiararsi ecologisti e allo stesso tempo liberali in economia (quindi liberisti) è ridicolo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Che truffa vergognosa che sono i verdi, dichiararsi ecologisti e allo stesso tempo liberali in economia (quindi liberisti) è ridicolo.




Con la storia di Greta alla ribalta ci sarà l'ondata dei partiti ecologisti per prendere i voti di un certo elettorato.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2019)

Vediamo sto gruppo di Salvini se sarà rivoluzionario oppure una fail


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2019)

*Affluenza alle 19 del 43,29%, quasi due punti percentuali in più rispetto al 2014.*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Affluenza alle 19 del 43,29%, quasi due punti percentuali in più rispetto al 2014.*


Nel 2014 con dati simili si ebbe il botto del PD. Stavolta mi sa che sarà la Lega a farlo. Chissà...


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nel 2014 con dati simili si ebbe il botto del PD. Stavolta mi sa che sarà la Lega a farlo. Chissà...



Bisogna solo capire quanto i risultati incideranno sulla tenuta del Governo.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Con la storia di Greta alla ribalta ci sarà l'ondata dei partiti ecologisti per prendere i voti di un certo elettorato.



Votare verdi per quel burattino con le trecce significa essere proprio ritardati...


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2019)

Io ho votato i verdi (nostrani che comunque non hanno ricevuto un seggio visto che ormai tutti i partiti sono diventati verdi) ma non certamente per Greta.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Votare verdi per quel burattino con le trecce significa essere proprio ritardati...



Pensa te che che un italiano su 3 vota qull’accozzaglia neofascista per quel burattino con la barba e le divise ......


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Maggio 2019)

*Exit Poll Francia: Le Pen primo partito.*


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Exit Poll Francia: Le Pen primo partito.*



Mi sembra di capire che i vincitori del nuovo gruppo nazionalista siano Le pennette e Salvini.. ma per il resto in Europa non è che vedo questa grande forza degli Euro-scettici.. in Danimarca ha perso un botto, mentre in Olanda mi sembra l'ultimo. Anche in Germania AFD abbastanza zoppicante.


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vediamo sto gruppo di Salvini se sarà rivoluzionario oppure una fail



Non andranno da nessuna parte e Salvini lo sa benissimo. Le elezioni europee interessano ai sovranari solo per incollare le chiappe alle poltrone.


----------



## rot-schwarz (26 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Che truffa vergognosa che sono i verdi, dichiararsi ecologisti e allo stesso tempo liberali in economia (quindi liberisti) è ridicolo.



ecologia e conomia possono persistere insieme, se distruggiamo il nostro pianeta di economia non rimane piu' niente. Io non capisco perche' i partiti di destra che dovrebbero essere per la salvaguardia della patria non si interessano della natura questo non l'ho mai capito.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Maggio 2019)

UP


----------



## 7vinte (26 Maggio 2019)

*Exit Poll Rai (80% copertura)

Lega 27-31%
PD 21-25%
M5S 18,5-20,5% 
Forza Italia 8-12%
FDI 5-7%
+Europa 2,5-4,5%*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2019)

m5s sotto il pd è tostissima. Neanche io gli ho votati a sto giro, ma è veramente esagerata la debacle


----------



## 7vinte (26 Maggio 2019)

UP


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2019)

E adesso o i grillini realizzano anche gli obiettivi della lega o tutti a casa


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2019)

*Primi exit poll SWG per La7:
Lega tra il 26,5% ed il 29,5%
PD tra il 21% ed il 24%
M5S tra il 20% ed il 23%
Forza Italia tra 9% ed 11%
FDI tra il 5% ed il 7%
Più Europa tra il 2,5% ed il 3,5%
Europa Verde tra l'1,5% ed il 2,5%
*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Primi exit poll SWG per La7:
> Lega tra il 26,5% ed il 29,5%
> PD tra il 21% ed il 24%
> M5S tra il 20% ed il 23%
> ...


Shock PD... Flop M5S al momento. Dati prevedibili di Forza Italia e FDI. Però siamo ancora all'inizio.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Maggio 2019)

Diffidate dagli exit. Aspettiamo le proiezioni


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> m5s sotto il pd è tostissima. Neanche io gli ho votati a sto giro, ma è veramente esagerata la debacle


Vero. Pensavo che con il fatto del reddito di cittadinanza avrebbero resistito ad un 25%.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Maggio 2019)

*Lega 26,0-30,0%

PD 20,5-24,5%

M5S 18,5-22,5%

FI 8,0-12,0%

FdI 4,0-7,0%

+EU 2,5-4,5%

Sin 2,5-4,5%

Altri 5,5-7,5%

Tecne' per Mediaset *


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2019)

Mentana su La7 ha appena fatto vedere una foto di Zingaretti che gioisce con Gentiloni per i primi exit poll.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2019)

*Andrea Orlando del PD: "Molti cittadini hanno votato per fermare la spinta nazionalista populista".*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Andrea Orlando del PD: "Molti cittadini hanno votato per fermare la spinta nazionalista populista".*


Attenzione che questi pian piano ritornano. Ricordiamo quando Berlusconi nel 2008 tornava a stravincere, dopo il fallimento della sinistra di Prodi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vero. Pensavo che con il fatto del reddito di cittadinanza avrebbero resistito ad un 25%.



Il realtà per me il RDC è stata la cosa che più ha sfavorito il m5s. La roba che hanno partorito è una cosa ridicola e scontenta pure chi era a favore. Per una riforma seria di quel tipo ci vuole tempo, avevano anche la scusa perfetta:

"Non governiamo da soli, c'è bisogno di tempo per fare le cose e bla bla bla"

Invece si è voluto fare tutto in fretta per dire che si mantengono le promesse, col risultato che chi odia il rdc non ti vota e non ti vota manco chi ci credeva


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Attenzione che questi pian piano ritornano. Ricordiamo quando Berlusconi nel 2008 tornava a stravincere, dopo il fallimento della sinistra di Prodi.



È ovvio che torneranno a vincere visto che chi è attualmente al governo non ha fatto nulla di diverso.


----------



## Lambro (26 Maggio 2019)

Come si puo' votare il pd, io non capisco non mi capacito.
Cioè pure berlusconi eh, ma il pd.
Un fallimento dietro l'altro, ridicoleggiato in tutto, è proprio vero che soprattutto qui in emilia si vota per abitudine e null'altro.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il realtà per me il RDC è stata la cosa che più ha sfavorito il m5s. La roba che hanno partorito è una cosa ridicola e scontenta pure chi era a favore. Per una riforma seria di quel tipo ci vuole tempo, avevano anche la scusa perfetta:
> 
> "Non governiamo da soli, c'è bisogno di tempo per fare le cose e bla bla bla"
> 
> Invece si è voluto fare tutto in fretta per dire che si mantengono le promesse, col risultato che chi odia il rdc non ti vota e non ti vota manco chi ci credeva


Giletti in una puntata di Non è l'arena disse una cosa sacrosanta a Paragone che invece diceva che il RDC in sei mesi cambiava tutto. Cioè, che bisognava riformare i centri per l'impiego pieni di gente del tutto incompetente per la maggior parte. Però è colpa anche dell'elettorato, perchè in quanti hanno votato M5S solo per il reddito e magari pensava di stare veramente sul divano? Forse sono stati delusi più per questo fatto...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2019)

Mentana ha appena detto che Berlusconi è "ancora vivo". LOL.

Se non è flop il 9-11%...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2019)

*Peter Gomez durissimo: "Il M5S è andato molto male".*


----------



## Dell'erba (26 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> È ovvio che torneranno a vincere visto che chi è attualmente al governo non ha fatto nulla di diverso.



Beh aver distrutto anni di sacrifici in appena meno di 12 mesi è roba da nobel per l'incapacità eh


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Come si puo' votare il pd, io non capisco non mi capacito.
> Cioè pure berlusconi eh, ma il pd.
> Un fallimento dietro l'altro, ridicoleggiato in tutto, è proprio vero che soprattutto qui in emilia si vota per abitudine e null'altro.




Dell'Emilia anche tu? Ti capisco benissimo... D'altronde qui sono tutti legati a doppio filo col partito. Coop, Unipol ecc...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2019)

Vediamo se con le proiezioni la Lega migliora. Nel 2014 il PD mi ricordo che cresceva con l'aumentare degli exit poll. Se mantiene questi dati mantiene le aspettative, se supera il 30% è boom.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2019)

La cosa che mi preoccupa è che il m5s penserà di aver perso voti per essere andato dietro la Lega e quindi penserà di far il filo a politiche filo PD. Il disastro totale sarebbe


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Lega 26,0-30,0%
> 
> PD 20,5-24,5%
> 
> ...



La gente ancora voto PD? Ma come stanno?

I Cinque Stalle a picco. Ma era prevedibile. Sono un disastro.


----------



## Lambro (26 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dell'Emilia anche tu? Ti capisco benissimo... D'altronde qui sono tutti legati a doppio filo col partito. Coop, Unipol ecc...



Sì, tutta la nostra ricchezza secondo gli 60/80 enni è tutta dovuta al partito, voterebbero pc (perchè loro son convinti che sia ancora il pc) anche ci fosse Hitler come segretario.
Avevo un negozio fino a poco tempo fa e ne sentivo di ogni quando si parlava di politica.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2019)

*Salvini esulta e mostra un cartello con scritto "Lega primo partito. Grazie!".*


----------



## 7vinte (26 Maggio 2019)

Ora ci dovrebbe essere prima il secondo exit poll e poi le proiezioni a mezzanotte


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La gente ancora voto PD? Ma come stanno?
> 
> I Cinque Stalle a picco. Ma era prevedibile. Sono un disastro.


Cinque Stelle al momento sono il flop di queste europee, senza se e ma. Il crollo era prevedibile, ma addirittura sotto il PD...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini esulta e mostra un cartello con scritto "Lega primo partito. Grazie!".*


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2019)

Preparatevi al governo PD-5 Stelle (con il beneplacito della Lega).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sì, tutta la nostra ricchezza secondo gli 60/80 enni è tutta dovuta al partito, voterebbero pc (perchè loro son convinti che sia ancora il pc) anche ci fosse Hitler come segretario.
> Avevo un negozio fino a poco tempo fa e ne sentivo di ogni quando si parlava di politica.




D'altronde questa è la gente del paese che sta meglio. Hanno vissuto nel periodo migliore dell'Italia, pensioni blindate, hanno tutti i servizi possibili gratuiti. Finché non toccherà a loro un qualche disagio reale non cambieranno mai idea, il problema è che faranno in tempo a morire prima che tocchi a loro e in quel momento sarà troppo tardi


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

considerate che il voto pro pd contiente tutti quelli contro salvini che si sono coalizzati,compresi i 5 stelle ex di sinistra che non volevano l'alleanza con la lega.
non è vero consenso,sono voti passeggeri.
purtroppo tanta gente pensa a quello che accade qui e non in ottica europea


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2019)

Si parla qui di governo M5S-PD. Intanto Salvini e Di Maio hanno detto rispettivamente che "il governo durerà fino a fine legislatura" e che "il M5S non farà mai alleanze con questo PD". Vediamo chi sarà il più pagliaccio.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2019)

*Secondo exit poll (SWG per La7):
Lega 27.5-30.5%
PD 21.0-24.0%
M5S 19.5-22.5%
Forza Italia 8.5-10.5%
FDI 4.5-6.5%*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Secondo exit poll (SWG per La7):
> Lega 27.5-30.5%
> PD 21.0-24.0%
> M5S 19.5-22.5%
> ...


Non cambia nulla se non un leggero miglioramento per la Lega.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non cambia nulla se non un leggero miglioramento per la Lega.



Si è un leggero calo del M5S


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2019)

30% per la Lega è straboom cmq. Vedremo se con le proiezioni si manterrà, crollerà o addirittura crescerà come il PD nel 2014.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Maggio 2019)

*Secondo Exit Rai uguale tranne 0,5 in meno PD*


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

in questa nazione mi melma c'è aqncora gente che vota PD????????????????????

che schifo


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in questa nazione mi melma c'è aqncora gente che vota PD????????????????????
> 
> che schifo


Secondo me, la Lega deve ringraziare il M5S che nel suo crollo ha regalato, ma anche rubato qualcosa al PD visto che ha anche elettori di sinistra. Se non c'era, il PD ora avrebbe qualche punto percentuale in più.

Cmq anch'io sono sotto shock...


----------



## Milanforever63 (26 Maggio 2019)

Invece è semplice ... il tracollo M5S è dato ANCHE da voti di sinistrati che sono tornati alla casa PD


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

in giro leggo che avrebbero vinto gli europeisti,io dico attenzione che vari partiti primi o secondi non la pensano come la commissione europea di oggi.
parliamoci chiaro: 

i principali paesi con più seggi sono Germania,Francia,Italia,Regno Unito,Spagna.

bene,qui è cambiato tutto e solo la Merkel è prima ma con i verdi secondi.
socialisti spagnoli,sovranisti francesi,sovranisti italiani,sovranisti britannici hanno idee totalmente diverse da chi ha vinto 5 anni fa.


shock in Grecia con il premier sfiduciato che chiede elezioni anticipate.
hanno vinto i delinquenti che si sono coalizzati,quelli che hanno fatto il debito insieme ai socialisti.


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2019)

Commissione Europea che verrà formata praticamente dalle stesse persone di 5 anni fa con l’aggiunta dell’ALDE (il peggio del peggio). Dedicato ai tonti che sono andati dietro ai proclami di Capitan Findus di cambiare l’Europa da dentro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo me, la Lega deve ringraziare il M5S che nel suo crollo ha regalato, ma anche rubato qualcosa al PD visto che ha anche elettori di sinistra. Se non c'era, il PD ora avrebbe qualche punto percentuale in più.
> 
> Cmq anch'io sono sotto shock...



non moriranno mai, ci sono troppi stupidi/ignoranti in italia. sempre li torneranno.


----------



## Ciora (26 Maggio 2019)

*gente che vota ancora il pd*

*bhè, effettivamente il primo partito italiano è composto da fini pensatori*


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (26 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo me, la Lega deve ringraziare il M5S che nel suo crollo ha regalato, ma anche rubato qualcosa al PD visto che ha anche elettori di sinistra. Se non c'era, il PD ora avrebbe qualche punto percentuale in più.
> 
> Cmq anch'io sono sotto shock...



Io ho votato PD. Vi leggo e cerco di capire il vostro punto di vista, pur non condividendolo affatto.
Sforzatevi di fare lo stesso e di comprendere un punto di vista alternativo per cui questo governo (e la Lega in particolare) è molto pericoloso da vari punti di vista: per l'unità del paese, per l'uguaglianza dei cittadini, per l'economia. Una persona di sinistra, in assenza di alternative meglio definite e credibili, in questa situazione non può che votare PD.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Maggio 2019)

Conteranno poco, ma i fascisti al 30%... Voglia di vomitare


----------



## 7vinte (26 Maggio 2019)

*Prima Proiezione Rai (3% copertura, bassissima)

Lega 30%
PD 21,3%
M5S 20,2%
FI 10%
FDI 6%
+E 3,9%

Tuttavia 3% ha un valore quasi pari agli exit poll*


----------



## 7vinte (27 Maggio 2019)

*Proeizione 8% copertura La7
Lega 32%
PD 21,7%
M5S 19,6%
FI 8,6% 
FDI 6,2%
+Europa 3,4%
*


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2019)

forza italia in forte calo dunque,però fratelli d'italia non li ha superati come paventato.
ancora non possono fare il governo salvini-meloni,silvio a 82 anni è sempre avanti alla meloni
una persona che da solo prende quei voti alla sua età non si è mai vista nella storia europea e si continua a rimandare i discorsi sul futuro
il centro-destra rischia di diventare estremo cannibalizzato da salvini,rischio di diventare come altri paesi dell'est (polonia,ungheria,bulgaria)


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Io ho votato PD. Vi leggo e cerco di capire il vostro punto di vista, pur non condividendolo affatto.
> Sforzatevi di fare lo stesso e di comprendere un punto di vista alternativo per cui questo governo (e la Lega in particolare) è molto pericoloso da vari punti di vista: per l'unità del paese, per l'uguaglianza dei cittadini, per l'economia. Una persona di sinistra, in assenza di alternative meglio definite e credibili, in questa situazione non può che votare PD.



sono 30 anni che ci prendono per il culo, cosa c'è da sforzarsi? se tu sei di sinistra non voti PD, che di sinistra non è. 
e poi mica uno nasce col tatuaggio della sinistra o della destra sulla fronte, un uomo ha cervello anche per cambiare opinione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2019)

Comunque la politica recente di Di Maio di sparare a zero su Salvini pare non abbia pagato.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (27 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono 30 anni che ci prendono per il culo, cosa c'è da sforzarsi? se tu sei di sinistra non voti PD, che di sinistra non è.
> e poi mica uno nasce col tatuaggio della sinistra o della destra sulla fronte, un uomo ha cervello anche per cambiare opinione



Proprio perché ho un cervello ritengo la Lega il male assoluto e voto per l'alternativa "male minore". 
PS Non volevo convincere nessuno ma solo far notare che le stesse cose che pensi tu di chi vota PD (ignoranti, ecc.) le penso io di chi vota Lega o FdI per non dire peggio


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Maggio 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Io ho votato PD. Vi leggo e cerco di capire il vostro punto di vista, pur non condividendolo affatto.
> Sforzatevi di fare lo stesso e di comprendere un punto di vista alternativo per cui questo governo (e la Lega in particolare) è molto pericoloso da vari punti di vista: per l'unità del paese, per l'uguaglianza dei cittadini, per l'economia. Una persona di sinistra, in assenza di alternative meglio definite e credibili, in questa situazione non può che votare PD.



Una persona di sinistra deve votare PD che è un partito di destra. 

Ciao core. 

È più di sinistra Casapound. 


Fate ridere.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2019)

Intanto in Gran Bretagna primo partito Farage col 32% sui libdem europeisti al 19%. Crollano i laburisti al 16% ed i Tory all’8%.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Proprio perché ho un cervello ritengo la Lega il male assoluto e voto per l'alternativa "male minore".
> PS Non volevo convincere nessuno ma solo far notare che le stesse cose che pensi tu di chi vota PD (ignoranti, ecc.) le penso io di chi vota Lega o FdI per non dire peggio



ti ripeto: la lega non c'entra niente. non capisco come uno di sinistra possa votare PD. che non è di sinistra.

dice di esser di sinistra per raccattare voti come i tuoi... sono 30 anni che ci ruba i soldi. poi va be.. rispetto la tua opinione non volevo offendere, mi sono lasciato andare. ciao


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2019)

certo che leggere del record di affluenza al parlamento europeo in tutti i paesi membri con la media del 51% fa riflettere,siamo come gli stati uniti con metà popolazione che non gliene frega nulla di votare e non si sentono minimamente rappresentati
con che coraggio si fanno gli spot pro europa?


----------



## rot-schwarz (27 Maggio 2019)

mamma mia come e' di parte rai news 24
gli exit poll sono sempre pro pd..i voti veri sono diversi 
ma perche' ci mettonoi tanto tempo per scrutinare in Italia?


----------



## Wildbone (27 Maggio 2019)

Vota Lega, vota PD, vota MS5, vota FI, vota mia nonna.
Ci fosse un solo partito, anzi, un solo esponente di governo che merita di essere votato.
La classe politica italiana è ridicola, e la cosa preoccupante è che è l'espressione del popolo.


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2019)

zingaretti deve avere qualche deficit di apprendimento.
scusa ma ti rendi conto che hai dimezzato gli europarlamentari presi da renzi 5 anni fa ed hai perso una delle regioni più importanti italiane al contempo?
cialtrone,non è una gara al videogioco che conta prende mezzo punto più dei 5stelle.
tra l'altro questo è il parlamento europeo,sai che sarà quasi inesistente il margine tra il numero dei tuoi eletti con i loro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2019)

"+ Africa" della Bonino non arriva al 4, e continua a scendere di proiezione in proiezione.


----------



## rot-schwarz (27 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ti ripeto: la lega non c'entra niente. non capisco come uno di sinistra possa votare PD. che non è di sinistra.
> 
> dice di esser di sinistra per raccattare voti come i tuoi... sono 30 anni che ci ruba i soldi. poi va be.. rispetto la tua opinione non volevo offendere, mi sono lasciato andare. ciao



pd non e' di sinistra? e che dovrebbe essere e' statalista, antiliberista se li metto a confronto alla spd tedesca o i democratici degli stati uniti, sono di sinistra radicale.


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2019)

Se il PD è un partito di sinistra io sono un colibrì. Il dramma è che tante brave persone in Italia ne sono ancora convinte e quindi lo votano per inerzia.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Maggio 2019)

Io seguo
Su sito del
Viminale.. credo sia il piu aggiornato. 1850 seggi su 61.000. Lega 33 pd 23 5s quasi 17%


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> zingaretti deve avere qualche deficit di apprendimento.
> scusa ma ti rendi conto che hai dimezzato gli europarlamentari presi da renzi 5 anni fa ed hai perso una delle regioni più importanti italiane al contempo?
> cialtrone,non è una gara al videogioco che conta prende mezzo punto più dei 5stelle.
> tra l'altro questo è il parlamento europeo,sai che sarà quasi inesistente il margine tra il numero dei tuoi eletti con i loro



fa bene ad esser contento, sa che ancora può infinocchiare un italiano su 5. uno su cinque!!!
avrebbe meritato l'1%, quello di amici e parenti.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2019)

*Lega al 33% secondo il Corsera.

Percentuali bulgare.*


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se il PD è un partito di sinistra io sono un colibrì. Il dramma è che tante brave persone in Italia ne sono ancora convinte e quindi lo votano per inerzia.



non usciremo mai da questo disastro.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Maggio 2019)

Lega al 33. Ma sono piu stupito dal pd a quasi 24%.


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> fa bene ad esser contento, sa che ancora può infinocchiare un italiano su 5. uno su cinque!!!
> avrebbe meritato l'1%, quello di amici e parenti.



in Italia da tempo ci sono sempre tra il 20 ed il 25 di persone con quel tipo di pensiero,all'estero pure di più tra gli emigrati che si sono sistemati.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> "+ Africa" della Bonino non arriva al 4, e continua a scendere di proiezione in proiezione.



Questa cosa mi fa godere. Lo schifo che mi fa la bonino non è quantificabile.
Godo per la lega al 30% per quelli che li chiamano fascisti 
Godo per il ridicolo m5s che spero sparisca nel nulla il più presto possibile


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Maggio 2019)

Il 20% al PD dimostra che siamo una nazione senza alcuna speranza.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Maggio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Lega al 33. Ma sono piu stupito dal pd a quasi 24%.



Era immaginabile vedendo i il disastroso 5 stelle


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2019)

ora sto vedendo di un'affluenza bassa al sud rispetto al nord,anche questo è un elemento che ha fatto perdere molto ai 5stelle.
quante fesserie l'anno scorso sul voto dato per il reddito di cittadinanza,infatti c'è stato e non hanno incassato il consenso.
la gente non è stupida ed ha preferito stare a casa rispetto votare gli impresentabili.



>



la metà praticamente,è clamoroso.

dovrebbe esserci una riflessione di classe dirigente,ma credo proprio che non ci sarà come al solito


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il 20% al PD dimostra che siamo una nazione senza alcuna speranza.



Il PD campa esclusivamente grazie a tutte quelle persone di buon cuore e davvero di sinistra che alla fine vanno a votare “il meno peggio” per evitare che tizio vinca. Io di queste persone ne conosco a bizzeffe e posso assicurarvi che alla fine nemmeno riesci a volergli male perché l’incredibile meccanismo di ricatto morale azionato da tutto il carrozzone mediatico di giornali/vip/comici/cantanti è una macchina di propaganda impressionante.
Io nel mio piccolo posso dire che una volta ero uno di loro e che comunque non è stato semplice convincersi della realtà.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Era immaginabile vedendo i il disastroso 5 stelle



il pd è al 24% perhè al Sud hanno votato in pochissimi (elettorato mosso tradizionalmente da interessi personali come RdC che delle Europee non interessa nulla) mentre percentuali quasi doppie nelle regioni tradizionalmente vicine alla sx come Toscana ed Emilia-Romagna


----------



## hakaishin (27 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il pd è al 24% perhè al Sud hanno votato in pochissimi (elettorato mosso tradizionalmente da interessi personali come RdC che delle Europee non interessa nulla) mentre percentuali quasi doppie nelle regioni tradizionalmente vicine alla sx come Toscana ed Emilia-Romagna


Il m5s è destinato a sparire


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2019)

salvini in conferenza ha detto che non cambia nulla al governo e non toglierà ministeri ai cinque stelle.
vedremo,poco ci credo che alla prima negazione non ricordi il consenso di stasera


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2019)

A Nicola Rometti non farei fare manco l'amministratore di condominio. Altro che 20% alle europee.

Italiani pazzi.


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2019)

mi auguro mettano una persona con un ruolo attivo importante nella futura commissione europea.
basta pupazzi inutili come mogherini.

i due partiti si sono invertiti nel consenso,ma comunque la somma dà sempre oltre la maggioranza assoluta dei votanti quindi il governo resta sempre ultrapopolare.
non bisogna dilapidare tutto come fatto da renzi,perchè tra qualche mese saremo il terzo paese europeo per seggi dopo la francia (spagna e polonia molto indietro) e dovremo rompere l'asse berlino-parigi perchè non basta l'affermazione della le pen senza un'Italia presente quando conta.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> ora sto vedendo di un'affluenza bassa al sud rispetto al nord,anche questo è un elemento che ha fatto perdere molto ai 5stelle.
> quante fesserie l'anno scorso sul voto dato per il reddito di cittadinanza,infatti c'è stato e non hanno incassato il consenso.
> la gente non è stupida ed ha preferito stare a casa rispetto votare gli impresentabili.
> 
> ...



Devo dire che anche io, essendo siciliano, sono abbastanza sconcertato per l’affluenza al voto nel sud. Io stesso mi sono trovato casualmente nella mia città natale e quindi ho potuto votare, ma normalmente vivo a Torino e sebbene prendere un aereo a/R costi un salasso, di solito lo faccio quando devo votare. Tantissimi altri miei amici che vivono e studiano anche loro in una città del nord Italia non hanno potuto farlo. La quantità di ragazzi del sud Italia che vivono fuori causa studio è considerevole. Purtroppo con uno strano meccanismo (che mi è costato parte del mio tempo prezioso) ho potuto votare nella città in cui sono domiciliato e non residente solo per il referendum.
Con questo non voglio giustificare del tutto la scarsissima affluenza al sud, ma questo aspetto molto spesso viene trascurato


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2019)

hai ragione,di solito le università bloccano le elezioni e gli esami il giorno dopo le elezioni per far tornare i fuorisede a votare però è comunque un bel costo.
io però se abitassi dall'altro lato del paese per studio prenoterei in anticipo di mesi,così troverei anche treni a 10-20 euro al contrario di centinaia di euro presi all'ultimo momento,perchè a mio avviso è sempre importante votare nonostante tutto.


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2019)

ah poi un'altra cosa importante

sembrava di stare ai tempi del fascio secondo alcuni,bene vedo i voti e non si arriva neanche all'1% con casapound che è quello più presentabile rispetto al resto.
penso a quante ore di tv buttate a ciarlare più stampa e social.
se avessero dedicato questa attenzione mediatica a tanti territori abbandonati e problematici forse l'affluenza sarebbe stata più alta
del resto che gliene frega,basta guardare la residenza di chi fa certi discorsi e non trovi mai un luogo disagiato


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Maggio 2019)

Il fatto che Salvini piaccia agli italiani denota come egli sia il perfetto simbolo del popolo italiano. Non ce n'è uno che possa rappresentarlo meglio questo popolo.
Non è affatto una questione di Lega, di partito, di progetti politici. La motivazione di questo voto è che Salvini persona/personaggio piace all'italiano medio.

Ma come mai questo exploit di Matteo Salvini?
La mia opinione è che siamo dei bambini in fasce. Ancora una volta l'Italia non riesce ad identificarsi in un gruppo, in un partito, in un'idea ma necessita del singolo leader maximo. Si baratta la felicità per un pò di (apparente) sicurezza, disse qualcuno. Perchè balzare al 32% per aver fermato qualche barcone di africani è sentirsi al sicuro, per l'italiano medio. E di sicurezza, l'italiano medio, ne vuole davvero tanta. Come gli infanti appunto.

Dopo 20 anni di Berlusconi prende il controllo il suo ufficiale successore (egli stesso dichiara di essere cresciuto con Bossi e Berlusconi). 
Da Berlusconi a Salvini, questo il volto politico italiano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Il fatto che Salvini piaccia agli italiani denota come egli sia il perfetto simbolo del popolo italiano. Non ce n'è uno che possa rappresentarlo meglio questo popolo.
> Non è affatto una questione di Lega, di partito, di progetti politici. La motivazione di questo voto è che Salvini persona/personaggio piace all'italiano medio.
> 
> Ma come mai questo exploit di Matteo Salvini?
> ...



Va anche detta una cosa, che nessuno vuole mai ammettere: l'Italia è un paese che da sempre è maggioritaria come centro destra e non ama le sinistre al Governo..è un dato di fatto.
Quindi l'italiano, semplicemente, prende quello che c'è al centrodestra in quel momento..

E poi in Italia piace il leader al comando, è così e vaaccettato..soprattutto perché le alternative all'uomo che decide sono ennemila partiti o correnti di pensiero che alla fine parlano parlano ma non fanno un c....

Salvini due cose aveva promesso: lotta all'immigrazione e quota 100, dopo decenni in italia qualcuno ha mantenuto la sua promessa elettorale


----------



## 7vinte (27 Maggio 2019)

*Quasi definitivi:

Lega 34,3%
PD 22,7%
M5S 17%
Forza Italia 8,8%
FDI 6,5%
+Europa 3%*


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2019)

Ah, e comunque nonostante l’inutilità di queste elezioni GODO TROPPO PER +EUROPA CHE NON RAGGIUNGE IL 4%. Perdonate il caps lock, ma la Bonino & co. sono una delle cose più odiose del pianeta.


----------



## Lambro (27 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Il fatto che Salvini piaccia agli italiani denota come egli sia il perfetto simbolo del popolo italiano. Non ce n'è uno che possa rappresentarlo meglio questo popolo.
> Non è affatto una questione di Lega, di partito, di progetti politici. La motivazione di questo voto è che Salvini persona/personaggio piace all'italiano medio.
> 
> Ma come mai questo exploit di Matteo Salvini?
> ...



Votante medio :
anziano: legato ai voti che ha sempre dato perchè gli hanno portato pensione e soldi, son tutti fascisti per lui, via i ***** viva le coop

giovanissimo : a morte i *****!!!!a casa!!!..... apparte gli spacciatori che quelli mi servono per il weekend, bella di zio.

giovane radical chic : voto verde perchè mi hanno tutti deluso

adulto : i 5stelle cosa hanno fatto in 2 anni, niente, non servono a nulla, sono deluso non vado piu' a votare, il reddito di cittadinanza non funziona!!!! 

adulto del sud : col reddito di cittandinanza diventiamo tutti ricchi senza fare na minchia!

adulto del nord : noi siamo gente che lavora! cit. via i nigher!! apparte quelli che raccolgono la frutta per 1 euro al giorno che quelli mi servono


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ah, e comunque nonostante l’inutilità di queste elezioni GODO TROPPO PER +EUROPA CHE NON RAGGIUNGE IL 4%. Perdonate il caps lock, ma la Bonino & co. sono una delle cose più odiose del pianeta.



Solo un anti italiano convinto può votare +Africa di Soros.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Maggio 2019)

Evidentemente gli insulti di di maio, le violazioni plateali del patto di governo, la sua fiera opposizione contro lo stesso governo di cui fa parte non ha pagato. Quanto godo


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2019)

Decisivi sicurezza ed immigrazione dove Salvini è stato più deciso rispetto a Di Maio e soprattutto Conte, che quando parlava di migranti non ha mai espresso contrarietà anzi...

Da notare come il caso Siri non abbia penalizzato la Lega e non abbia beneficiato ai grillini, segno che la maggioranza del popolo italiano della corruzione non importa nulla. E soprattutto, i grillini sono troppo frammentati, gli elettori hanno fatto questo ragionamento: contro l'UE = Lega e pro UE = PD ed hanno snobbato totalmente il 5 stelle.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> ah poi un'altra cosa importante
> 
> sembrava di stare ai tempi del fascio secondo alcuni,bene vedo i voti e non si arriva neanche all'1% con casapound che è quello più presentabile rispetto al resto.
> penso a quante ore di tv buttate a ciarlare più stampa e social.
> ...



Non tieni conto di una cosa... Per chi vota pd chiunque voti lega è fascista... a casapound neanche ci pensano...


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2019)

*Incredibile Lega: quasi al 35%.*


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Decisivi sicurezza ed immigrazione dove Salvini è stato più deciso rispetto a Di Maio e soprattutto Conte, che quando parlava di migranti non ha mai espresso contrarietà anzi...
> 
> Da notare come il caso Siri non abbia penalizzato la Lega e non abbia beneficiato ai grillini, segno che la maggioranza del popolo italiano della corruzione non importa nulla. E soprattutto, i grillini sono troppo frammentati, gli elettori hanno fatto questo ragionamento: contro l'UE = Lega e pro UE = PD ed hanno snobbato totalmente il 5 stelle.



I 5 stelle negli ultimi tempi hanno adottato una strategia suicida... Mi sa che Casaleggio senior manca... e pure molto...

Hanno fatto la guerra al loro alleato di governo sperando di rastrellare voti dal pd... Ma farsi la guerra in casa così apertamente e da un giorno all'altro non porta quasi mai agli scopi prefissi...

Risultato? Gli elettori 5 stelle ex piddini sono tornati all'originale (tanto dicevano le stesse cose), quelli con maggiori compatibilità con idee di destra, spaventati dalle inversioni di rotta sui porti aperti e quant'altro, hanno fatto il salto e sono passati all'alleato che quelle idee non le ha mai nascoste o cambiate...


----------



## sunburn (27 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Il fatto che Salvini piaccia agli italiani denota come egli sia il perfetto simbolo del popolo italiano. Non ce n'è uno che possa rappresentarlo meglio questo popolo.
> Non è affatto una questione di Lega, di partito, di progetti politici. La motivazione di questo voto è che Salvini persona/personaggio piace all'italiano medio.
> 
> Ma come mai questo exploit di Matteo Salvini?
> ...


Come dissi già dopo le ultime europee in riferimento al pd, le percentuali sono ingannevoli quando c'è un'affluenza molto inferiore rispetto all'affluenza storica alle politiche. Molto fa la motivazione dell'elettorato. Guardando i voti assoluti, rispetto alle politiche dell'anno scorso:
-la lega ha preso 3,5 milioni in più, forza italia 2,5 milioni in meno. Il cdx nel suo complesso conferma un peso in valore assoluto intorno ai 12-13 milioni di voti,
-il pd conferma il record negativo intorno ai 6 milioni, 
-tracolla il movimento con 6 milioni di voti in meno, penso fortemente penalizzato dall'affluenza bassa(tipica delle elezioni europee).

In ogni caso, penso sia impossibile fare un'analisi di carattere generale. A maggior ragione è impossibile fare una previsione su quanto accadrà anche solo fra sei mesi(che in politica sono un'era geologica). Tra queste europee e l'affluenza storica alle politiche c'è uno scarto di almeno venti punti percentuali. Tradotto in voti assoluti, mancano all'appello 11-15 milioni di votanti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Il fatto che Salvini piaccia agli italiani denota come egli sia il perfetto simbolo del popolo italiano. Non ce n'è uno che possa rappresentarlo meglio questo popolo.
> Non è affatto una questione di Lega, di partito, di progetti politici. La motivazione di questo voto è che Salvini persona/personaggio piace all'italiano medio.
> 
> Ma come mai questo exploit di Matteo Salvini?
> ...



gli italiani sono dei vecchi conservatori, stanno sempre a rimpiangere un passato che non è mai esistito se non nei loro ricordi nostalgici, ed è a quelli che si rivolge salvini e non a caso la lega stressa sui negher che spaventano le vecchiette, la quota 100 che interessa sempre i pensionati, il ritorno alla lira, il rosario e la "madonna dell'ingoroneta", ha riesumato pure la leva obbligatoria che piace tanto ai vecchietti che reputano dei scapestrati i ccciovani di oggi  ci ha provato pure calenda a fare il reazionario con la critica sui videogiochi  ma salvini è di un altro livello.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> gli italiani sono dei vecchi conservatori, stanno sempre a rimpiangere un passato che non è mai esistito se non nei loro ricordi nostalgici, ed è a quelli che si rivolge salvini e non a caso la lega stressa sui negher che spaventano le vecchiette, la quota 100 che interessa sempre i pensionati, il ritorno alla lira, il rosario e la "madonna dell'ingoroneta", ha riesumato pure la leva obbligatoria che piace tanto ai vecchietti che reputano dei scapestrati i ccciovani di oggi  ci ha provato pure calenda a fare il reazionario con la critica sui videogiochi  ma salvini è di un altro livello.



Scusa, ma l'alternativo proposta quale sarebbe?
Perché ci si dimentica sempre che o uno NON vota, oppure una croce deve pure metterla..

Io ho DOVUTO rivotare Lega, potevo non votare nulla dato che il Parlamento Europeo è inutile ma tant'è..sono arrivato al seggio e ho guardato le liste, volevo impiccarmi..uno schifo impresentabile..mi sono detto, visto che questa UE è una f0gn4, voto chi almeno a parole, è contro l'idea di fondo di questa europa..e non vaneggia di "cambiare l'europa" ma non vuole nemmeno toccarne i cardini che sono sbagliati

Alla fine, al solito, ho votato il MENO peggio..un partito che almeno ha una sua identità chiara

Il PD di zingaretti cosa rappresenta? l'Italia degli anti-salvini (ex anti-berlusconi)? Han fatto campagna elettorale parlando solo di essere contrari all'odio..ma che razza di proposta sarebbe?

E poi la comica a Sinistra: verdi per l'europa, +Europa, Rifondazione, la Sinistra, Partito Animalista..5 liste nemmeno in grado di accordarsi tra loro..dove vogliono andare in Europa?


----------



## smallball (27 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Quasi definitivi:
> 
> Lega 34,3%
> PD 22,7%
> ...



con queste % Salvini e la Meloni avrebbero i numeri per governare


----------



## CarpeDiem (27 Maggio 2019)

Abbiamo praticamente consegnato l'italia a un dittatore e il problema è il PD sopra il 20%.
Meritiamo l'estinzione


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma l'alternativo proposta quale sarebbe?
> Perché ci si dimentica sempre che o uno NON vota, oppure una croce deve pure metterla..
> 
> Io ho DOVUTO rivotare Lega, potevo non votare nulla dato che il Parlamento Europeo è inutile ma tant'è..sono arrivato al seggio e ho guardato le liste, volevo impiccarmi..uno schifo impresentabile..mi sono detto, visto che questa UE è una f0gn4, voto chi almeno a parole, è contro l'idea di fondo di questa europa..e non vaneggia di "cambiare l'europa" ma non vuole nemmeno toccarne i cardini che sono sbagliati
> ...



la strategia del meno peggio ci ha portato a questa situazione, l'unica soluzione è non votare o votare scheda bianca, perchè se voti il meno peggio, nel tuo caso lega, i vertici di quel partito penseranno che la strategia delle stupidaggini tipo rosario, neri e ritorno alla leva abbia fatto presa, ovviamente stessa cosa vale per altri, quelli che hanno votato il pd perche ritenuto il meno peggio hanno fatto credere a quel partito che la strategia di zingaretti abbia fatto presa visto che hanno preso piu voti dei 5 stelle. A questo punto sono giunto alla conclusione che votare il meno peggio alla lunga sia piu dannoso che non votare affatto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Maggio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Abbiamo praticamente consegnato l'italia a un dittatore e il problema è il PD sopra il 20%.
> Meritiamo l'estinzione



L'unica cosa che sa fare il Centro sinistra italiano: sventolare lo spauracchio del dittatore, dell'uomo in "nero"

E poi presentarsi con Zingaretti e la sua paralisi facciale da ebete a dire cose che non fregano a nessuno

Tranqulli, la Dittatura non la rivedrete mai più..5 anni fa, il PD era al 42%...non ho sentito parlare di dittature allora..eppure Renzi e Salvini in cosa differiscono come leader?


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> la strategia del meno peggio ci ha portato a questa situazione, l'unica soluzione è non votare o votare scheda bianca, perchè se voti il meno peggio, nel tuo caso lega, i vertici di quel partito penseranno che la strategia delle stupidaggini tipo rosario, neri e ritorno alla leva abbia fatto presa, ovviamente stessa cosa vale per altri, quelli che hanno votato il pd perche ritenuto il meno peggio hanno fatto redere a quel partito che la strategia di zingaretti abbia fatto presa visto che hanno preso piu voti dei 5 stelle. A questo punto sono giunto alla conclusione che votare il meno peggio alla lunga sia piu dannoso che non votare affatto.



Ho fatto 4 tornate elettorali a votare scheda nulla e sai cosa ho visto cambiare? Nulla....
L'alternativa è cambiare paese..ma non posso purtroppo


----------



## smallball (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Lega: quasi al 35%.*



roba da DC della prima repubblica


----------



## PheelMD (27 Maggio 2019)

Come al solito, è democrazia solo se si vota a sinistra.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho fatto 4 tornate elettorali a votare scheda nulla e sai cosa ho visto cambiare? Nulla....
> L'alternativa è cambiare paese..ma non posso purtroppo



perche siamo ancora in pochi a votare scheda nulla, si tende a votare il meno peggio per paura di non si sa cosa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> perche siamo ancora in pochi a votare scheda nulla, si tende a votare il meno peggio per paura di non si sa cosa.



lo sai vero che alla fine basta anche un solo voto per eleggere un parlamento? Non ci sono quorum..alla fine, non votare significa consegnare sempre l'italia nelle mani di chi vota..

Non esiste nel mondo che si vada sotto il 60% alle politiche..


----------



## Dell'erba (27 Maggio 2019)

Salvini si riempie la bocca dicendo che andrá a fare la voce grossa in Europa.

Non ha capito il suo stupido sovranismo era in minoranza prima e lo è ancora oggi.

Quindi a bruxells rideranno di lui prima(in effetti era sempre assente, quindi lo facevano a distanza) e rideranno di lui ancora ora.

Ah per noi si prevedono bastonate con rincari di tasse, iva e quant'altro.

Ma è giusto così, ce lo meritiamo senza dubbio di essere il fanalino di coda d'europa ed il nostro 0,2% di crescita.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> lo sai vero che alla fine basta anche un solo voto per eleggere un parlamento? Non ci sono quorum..alla fine, non votare significa consegnare sempre l'italia nelle mani di chi vota..
> 
> Non esiste nel mondo che si vada sotto il 60% alle politiche..



certo, ma io sto dicendo altro  se il pd non avesse preso tutti quei voti il messaggio sarebbe stato che c'è una grossa fetta di sinistra che non ha rappresentanza politica e quindi c'è spazio per una offerta politica a sinistra diversa dal pd, mentre se uno vota il pd per fare un torto a salvini sai cosa frega a quelli del pd  ora nel quartier generale del pd staranno dicendo "nonostante abbiamo tolto l'articolo 18, nonostante i casini fatti la storia dell'odio, dei fascisti e dei sovranisti ha fatto presa, quindi avanti cosi"
Ovviamente questo vale per tutti i partiti, nella lega ora staranno pensando "nonostante i 49 mil rubati, nonostante il nuovo scandalo corruzione siri, abbiamo fatto il botto, quindi avanti con rosario, madonne, gesu cristi, neri e aumento di pensione ai vecchietti". 

Quindi a mio modestissimo parere, in questo contesto politico votare il meno peggio è piu deletario che astenersi, tornero a votare quando ci sara una offerta politica che mi rappresenti almeno per il 60-70 per cento, perche sono consapevole che il partito che mi rappresenta al 100% è il partito formato solo da me stesso


----------



## Dell'erba (27 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che sa fare il Centro sinistra italiano: sventolare lo spauracchio del dittatore, dell'uomo in "nero"
> 
> E poi presentarsi con Zingaretti e la sua paralisi facciale da ebete a dire cose che non fregano a nessuno
> 
> Tranqulli, la Dittatura non la rivedrete mai più..5 anni fa, il PD era al 42%...non ho sentito parlare di dittature allora..eppure Renzi e Salvini in cosa differiscono come leader?



Se solo avessi almeno un discorso delle proposte non faresti questo discorso, ma appunto è evidente tu non l'abbia fatto.


----------



## rot-schwarz (27 Maggio 2019)

A Lampedusa la lega ha raccolto il 46 % e a riace il 31 % primo partito in entrambi i casi


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> certo, ma io sto dicendo altro  *se il pd non avesse preso tutti quei voti il messaggio sarebbe stato che c'è una grossa fetta di sinistra che non ha rappresentanza politica e quindi c'è spazio per una offerta politica a sinistra diversa dal pd*, mentre se uno vota il pd per fare un torto a salvini sai cosa frega a quelli del pd  ora nel quartier generale del pd staranno dicendo "nonostante abbiamo tolto l'articolo 18, nonostante i casini fatti la storia dell'odio, dei fascisti e dei sovranisti ha fatto presa, quindi avanti cosi"
> Ovviamente questo vale per tutti i partiti, nella lega ora staranno pensando "nonostante i 49 mil rubati, nonostante il nuovo scandalo corruzione siri, abbiamo fatto il botto, quindi avanti con rosario, madonne, gesu cristi, neri e aumento di pensione ai vecchietti"



Scusa ma le hai lette le liste? +Europa; Verdi Europei, La sinistra, Partito animalista, Rifondazione Comunista...ma dico, quanti spazio servono a sinistra e quanti partiti servono per riempirli?..senza contare il M5S che certo non è di destra..

Forse invece serve un centrosinistra moderno, che guarda alla gente senza perdere di vista il paese..ma che sa anche capire il ceto medio..invece da sempre il centrosinsitra italiano parla ai poveri mentre arricchisce i ricchi


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Maggio 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Se solo avessi almeno un discorso delle proposte non faresti questo discorso, ma appunto è evidente tu non l'abbia fatto.



Sei tu che hai tirato in ballo il Dittatore..ti ho solo fatto notare che se è un dittatore Salvini col 35% lo avrebbe potuto essere pure Renzi col 42%...per altro non mi ricordo chi dei due ha tentato una riforma costituzionale per dare più poteri al Premier e di fatto cancellare il senato..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma le hai lette le liste? +Europa; Verdi Europei, La sinistra, Partito animalista, Rifondazione Comunista...ma dico, quanti spazio servono a sinistra e quanti partiti servono per riempirli?..senza contare il M5S che certo non è di destra..
> 
> Forse invece serve un centrosinistra moderno, che guarda alla gente senza perdere di vista il paese..ma che sa anche capire il ceto medio..invece da sempre il centrosinsitra italiano parla ai poveri mentre arricchisce i ricchi



appunto un offerta politica diversa non partiti con simboli e nomi diversi ma idee strampalate uguali, il pd e + europa erano diversi solo nel nome mentre nella sostanza il loro programma era "ok vi facciamo schifo ma se salvini e i fascisti vi fanno piu schifo votate noi perche un voto a noi è un voto in meno ai sovranisti, fascisti ecc"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> A Lampedusa la lega ha raccolto il 46 % e a riace il 31 % primo partito in entrambi i casi



Eh ma Mimmo era appoggiato dalla gieennnte


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Maggio 2019)

Ma a tutti questi guru dell'assenteismo, di informarsi anche degli altri partiti che ci sono, non gli passa per l'anticamera del cervello?
E non uscite con la storia del voto utile o che non vi sentiate rappresentati, perché ormai c'è così tanta scleta sia se sei liberista sia se sei comunista/socialista che un partito da votare lo trovate.


----------



## vota DC (27 Maggio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Abbiamo praticamente consegnato l'italia a un dittatore e il problema è il PD sopra il 20%.
> Meritiamo l'estinzione



I media servi hanno accusato Salvini con invenzioni benefiche. Per fare un paragone è come se ti chiedessero di boicottare Bill Gates perché vuole diffondere la cura per il cancro.
Salvini non ha fatto molte cose e i media lo hanno presentato come stakanovista. Invece nell'accusare i 5s i media sono stati molto efficaci.

Il pd a quella cifra non allarma dal momento che ha cannibalizzato i propri alleati, mi preoccupa l'atteggiamento vile e "Confindustriale".


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma a tutti questi guru dell'assenteismo, di informarsi anche degli altri partiti che ci sono, non gli passa per l'anticamera del cervello?
> E non uscite con la storia del voto utile o che non vi sentiate rappresentati, perché ormai c'è così tanta scleta sia se sei liberista sia se sei comunista/socialista che un partito da votare lo trovate.



ma devi vedere pure chi sta nel partito  se ti fermi agli slogan c'è scelta per tutti, ma oltre ai pseudo programmi uno deve valutare anche l'attendibilità dei politici. Mi immagino un convinto europeista che vorrebbe votare un + europa poi apre la lista e si ritrova tabacci, la bonino  che fanno passare la voglia di votare pure al piu convinto degli europeisti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Non tieni conto di una cosa... Per chi vota pd chiunque voti lega è fascista... a casapound neanche ci pensano...



non sanno neanche il significato della parola, ascoltano e ripetono a pappagallo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Maggio 2019)

il successo di Salvini è dovuto a una ed unica tematica: l' immigrazione. Qualcuno mi sa citare una riforma della Lega negli ultimi 30 anni? Chissà in quanti qui dentro ne conoscono. Io so che sono da 30 anni in politica, hanno appoggiato ogni nefandezza di Silvio, le uniche riforme che conosco sono la moltiplicazione delle province e il federalismo della sanità alla caxo di cane che ha fatto esplodere la spesa pubblica in svariate regioni, processi e condanne non le cito nemmeno, fino a 3 anni fa erano un movimento indipendentista adesso fanno i nazionalisti (esatto opposto). Qui si parla del PD, ma chi esalta la Lega che è un aprtito barzelletta con personaggi del QI di un lombrico ha seri problemi. La classe politica italiana è lo specchio di un paese semi-finito, gli unici partiti con esponenti intelligenti e programmi seri arrivano all '1%-2% ogni volta se va bene e scompaiono sistematicamente. Qui bisgona urlare e basta


----------



## Ciora (27 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *La classe politica italiana è lo specchio di un paese semi-finito, gli unici partiti con esponenti intelligenti e programmi seri arrivano all '1%-2% ogni volta se va bene e scompaiono sistematicamente. Qui bisgona urlare e basta*



Perfetto.

Questo è il motivo per cui i movimenti fuori dalla politica istituzionale, fuori dai partiti, fuori dai sindacati e basati sull'aiuto reciproco, e l'auto-organizzazione fioriscono dappertutto e sono il futuro. 

Per la serie: se il paese è finito viva il paese finito.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2019)

Comunque Milano è diventa la capitale dei radical chic. Che roba...


----------



## addox (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque Milano è diventa la capitale dei radical chic. Che roba...



Milano è la dimostrazione che il PD è diventato un partito lobbista. Le percentuali bulgare nella zona centro, dove bisogna ricordare che non vivono persone benestanti, ma persone realmente straricche, è la risposta chiara di quanto è lontano dalla realtà di tutti i giorni delle persone comuni, chi oggi vota il PD e parla di razzismo, fascismo e accoglienza, ma non di lavoro e speculazione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Abbiamo praticamente consegnato l'italia a un dittatore e il problema è il PD sopra il 20%.
> Meritiamo l'estinzione



un dittatore che invece che comandare viene processato per aver attuato il volere del popolo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il successo di Salvini è dovuto a una ed unica tematica: l' immigrazione. Qualcuno mi sa citare una riforma della Lega negli ultimi 30 anni? Chissà in quanti qui dentro ne conoscono. Io so che sono da 30 anni in politica, hanno appoggiato ogni nefandezza di Silvio, le uniche riforme che conosco sono la moltiplicazione delle province e il federalismo della sanità alla caxo di cane che ha fatto esplodere la spesa pubblica in svariate regioni, processi e condanne non le cito nemmeno, fino a 3 anni fa erano un movimento indipendentista adesso fanno i nazionalisti (esatto opposto). Qui si parla del PD, ma chi esalta la Lega che è un aprtito barzelletta con personaggi del QI di un lombrico ha seri problemi. *La classe politica italiana è lo specchio di un paese semi-finito, gli unici partiti con esponenti intelligenti e programmi seri arrivano all '1%-2% ogni volta se va bene e scompaiono sistematicamente. Qui bisgona urlare e basta*


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> perche siamo ancora in pochi a votare scheda nulla, si tende a votare il meno peggio per paura di non si sa cosa.



io non voto scheda nulla per paura del PD. ma anche io avevo la tua stessa opinione, ed in parte ce l'ho ancora


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2019)

Si continua da qui Europee 2019: botto Lega, flop M5S e Forza Italia.


----------



## CarpeDiem (27 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> un dittatore che invece che comandare viene processato per aver attuato il volere del popolo.



Però pensandoci bene, visto che siamo incapaci di votare e di distinguere la verità dalle invenzioni, la dittatura probabilmente è l'unica possibilità che abbiamo


----------

